# Garmin 705 w/Duotrap



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm in the process of deciding whether or not to part with enough cash to buy a Garmin 705 and a Duotrap for my Madone 6.9. Do any of you have anything to share as to how this combo has worked for you?

Thanks!


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't comment on that Combo Specifically. I am using the Edge 500 with the Duotrap. It works fantastic, and is integrated into the bike so you don't have some bulky thing off the side of the bike. I have used the 705 before, but for me it's just not worth it with the extra size plus I don't use the Maps part to much. You can see where you are which is cool, but for me the 500 is just a better option. I would say go with the Duotrap, and the 705 if you want the cool map features. If it's not that important to you then I would go for the sleeker 500, and save a little bit of money.


----------



## niner3420 (May 20, 2007)

I've got the 705 and the duotap and it works great.


----------

